

All dislikes on YouTube just became likes - owencm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bZkp7q19f0

======
owencm
All dislikes on YouTube have disappeared. The link is Gangnam Style showing
8,251,688 likes and 0 dislikes.

